# Distilled water in mead?



## whutupribs

I've just got a quick question about using distilled water in mead. I had my fiance pick up some water for a small batch of mead last night, but she accidentally bought distilled water. I figured it wouldn't hurt anything, so I went ahead and started up the batch. Now, I've already seen the hordes of internet brewers out there warning that distilled water doesn't have enough minerals for yeast to grow and feed correctly. However, in the recipe I'm using, I've used quite a few raisins and some cinnamon. Do you think that, in addition to the honey, will provide enough of a food source for the yeast to grow? If not, are there any other household ingredients I could add to help the process along? The nearest brewing supply store is almost an hour away from me and I'd rather not have to drive all the way there if I don't absolutely have to. Thanks.


----------



## robie

Does your recipe call for yeast energizer or yeast nutrient?
If so, it will likely be OK. If not, It is not a good idea to use distilled water.

OH, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## whutupribs

This particular recipe didn't call for either. From what I understand, the raisins were included in place of the nutrient.


----------



## Arne

If you have some, throw some of the nutrient in. It won't hurt and mite help the ferment along. Don't be suprised if it is kinda hard to start the ferment or if it takes a long time to start. Not so much because of the distilled water, but sometimes mead will be a bit of a pill to get going. If you look on here, I know some folks have used vitamins for nutrient. Can't remember which ones, but you mite find it with a search. Arne.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Distilled water will work, you just don't need to pay the price vs. bottled/spring water. Distilled water is basically sterile so yes it is missing some minerals but not enough to cause problems with fermentation, it will just taste a bit different than if you used the other. You will only notice it if you taste them side by side.


----------



## seth8530

Do you mind posting your "recipie" and methodology? It might help us help you down the road.


----------



## fatbloke

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Distilled water will work, you just don't need to pay the price vs. bottled/spring water. Distilled water is basically sterile so yes it is missing some minerals but not enough to cause problems with fermentation, it will just taste a bit different than if you used the other. You will only notice it if you taste them side by side.


Yay! someone else who reads it like I do.

People blather on about no nutrients etc in distilled or RO water, yet I just use RO, because local tap water is very heavy on calcium harness and pretty much anything published from respected sources (often with some proper, either analysis or from scientific sources or industry experience/extensive taste testing) alludes to using "soft" water (stuff about distilling, mentions it because "hard" water can, apparently, causes a harshness to the flavours). Even recycled rain water, because it's as naturally "soft" as you can get.

All the nutrients in meads, should come from the ingredients, whether it's fruit, or nutrient/energiser loading or whatever.

There's not enough in water to make a difference, for that to happen, the water would need the kind of nutrient loading only found naturally in raw sewage, and I'll pass on using that


----------



## SouthernChemist

It probably wouldn't make much of a difference depending on what you're doing. Distilled water, however, is not quite as 'pure' as some people believe.


----------

